# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Opposite of Concatenate

## BinkyGidget

I have 2,000+ cells containing text that I need to break out into multiple cells.  They are names (ex. John M Smith MD) and I need each part of the name in it's own column.  I need the opposite of concatenate.  Can you help?  Thanks.

----------


## Tibbs

You could use "text to colums" in the data tab and use space as a separator - would that work?

Tibbs

----------


## BinkyGidget

YES!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.  This worked like a charm. :Smilie:  God Bless!!!

----------


## hemanth.itsme

Thank You sweat heart. It worked, text to column.

----------

